# Looking for MIUI4DX testers.



## Webst3r

NOTE: If you do not know how to SBF or have problems SBFing please do not post about it here. This is a research thread

A while ago TreyM started development on MIUI4DX. Unfortunately he does not own a Droid X. And due to personal reasons he may not be returning to the scene for some time. If he was here I would ask to take over development, but because of the circumstances I've decided to head development. (If anyone has an issue with this please contact me.)

I'd use the other thread created by TreyM for this, but I feel due to this being very unstable and being in a place where there are other device developers, I may be able to get some more input. Also this is an older build of MIUI,

*Here comes the hot stuff!*
*Instructions:*

These are in update.zip form. Just install as a zip through ClockworkMod

To grab a logcat you must have the ADB. Open a terminal (Command Prompt) and input the following:


Code:


<br />
adb devices<br />
adb -d logcat > MIUI4DX-logcat.txt<br />

I also need dmesg output.


Code:


<br />
adb devices<br />
adb shell<br />
dmesg<br />

Go to pastebin.com and post a link to logcats and dmesg output here.

*Test builds, and changelogs.*

Here is test #9. It is basically the Defy MIUI ported to the Droid X
http://tetradsoftware.com/android/i...ile=miuiandroid_DroidX-1.7.10_pre-alpha-9.zip
Does not get to the bootanimation
LOGCAT: http://pastebin.com/SLy6TSqh
DMESG: http://pastebin.com/kc4N34cy

This is test #10. It's basicly the Defy apps, and framework-res.apk forted to CM7:
http://tetradsoftware.com/android/index.php?dir=DroidX/MIUI4DX/&file=MIUI-Alpha-10.zip
This actually gets to the bootanimation
LOGCAT: http://logcat.miui.us/285002
DMESG: http://pastebin.com/0wAFVXKs

Please, please, please look over the logcats, and dmesg for both of them. I can't decided which to go from.

Follow me on Twitter @ghostlypickel


----------



## TreyM

You may try just using the CM4DX script to see if it will install...


----------



## Webst3r

TreyM said:


> You may try just using the CM4DX script to see if it will install...


I did try. Not luck. :/


----------



## gardobus

I was going to just subscribe and not say anything, but I want you to know that people are interested. So consider this post a form of support from someone that can unfortunately not help you in any way with the task at hand. :_con:


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

gardobus said:


> I was going to just subscribe and not say anything, but I want you to know that people are interested. So consider this post a form of support from someone that can unfortunately not help you in any way with the task at hand. :_con:


Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I can't program in any useful form but I'm more than willing to flash stuff to my phone to test it out. I have SBF'd my phone more times than I can count and even have a TBH powered usb cable at this point so battery isn't an issue when flashing. lol


----------



## Guest

I'm in the same boat as well. I can program to a certain extent, but I'm just not too familiar with coding and Android. I do dive into it when I need to, but it takes way longer than it needs to.  Still, I'd be happy to test when I can as well. I love MIUI.


----------



## bobAbooey

Count me in too. Rom flashing is like a 2nd job to me.


----------



## dhaliwal925

Does anyone know if we can get some kind of source for MIUI? I know its not opensource..but people are still able to port it..maybe we should try asking the developers :-\


----------



## Webst3r

dhaliwal925 said:


> Does anyone know if we can get some kind of source for MIUI? I know its not opensource..but people are still able to port it..maybe we should try asking the developers :-\


Unfortunately it's not going to happen.

Also I've updated the OP. I would love extensive, delicious, buttery logcats of pre-alpha 1.


----------



## dhaliwal925

Kinda sucks :-( I will definitely get you one when I get a chance this weekend..but I'll tell you what I did to get it to install...yes I tried too :-\ Anyhow I got therom built for the milestone since it uses a similar boot hack and got the original .zip for cm7 and tried to replace all the libs from that build into the muiu .zip then I put all the 2init files into the build and deleted the ones that I thought were being used for the milestone.. and then I used the cm7 updater-script and this where I think the problem is cause it doesn't really match up with the milestone script. Also we also need to work on the build.prop I think. I copied over the eri and a couple of other framework files..I think one of them was power or something but it looked device specific...anyhow the end result...NOTHING had to sbf back..hope this helps


----------



## BrentBlend

I'm making a new update.zip and script now, I'll flash when it's finished and post file on request


----------



## Guvery

Is this first alpha bootable?


----------



## BrentBlend

Guvery said:


> Is this first alpha bootable?


Nope :/


----------



## redsox 98

I am not afraid to test anything, sbf doesn't scare me. My phone has been flashed more times than I care to speak about. However as far as code goes, I am the wrong cat. Good luck!! ;-)


----------



## EricErK

Will this get any droidx2 love?


----------



## BrentBlend

Testing flash with new update-script now

EDIT:no go :/


----------



## Guvery

If I knew how to get a nice, juicy logcat, i'd definitely help. Can't wait for anything bootable though. Thanks for your work, devs!


----------



## BrentBlend

ericerk said:


> Will this get any droidx2 love?


If you port it


----------



## EricErK

BrentBlend said:


> If you port it


I don't know how to port...


----------



## BrentBlend

ericerk said:


> I don't know how to port...


neither do I, but I have google and some free time so I'm diving in xD

EDIT: As far as I can tell, you need to know html/xml and java
some porting requires some image editing/resizing too i think


----------



## BrentBlend

Also, Is this miui sholes 1.7 or what?


----------



## Webst3r

BrentBlend said:


> Also, Is this miui sholes 1.7 or what?


the one in the OP is from Sholes (Droid OG), and the next test will be from the Jordan (Defy). I would still like some testing for the Sholes version as it may help in speeding up the process when the Defy port gets there.

Also OP updated with logcat instructions.


----------



## BrentBlend

If we are on CM7 do you recommend that we format system or anything like that
also, whats the - to export the log as a txt


----------



## Webst3r

BrentBlend said:


> logcat will be posted in a few seconds
> thought it was stuck on bootlogo, mine is at bootanimation?


Which zip is it? If it's the second than I probably didn't work. Is it the MIUI animation?


----------



## BrentBlend

Webst3r said:


> Which zip is it? If it's the second than I probably didn't work. Is it the MIUI animation?


Nevermind, for some reason rom manager must have not wiped data or something..it booted into the previous state of my phone but i had to activate again?


----------



## Webst3r

BrentBlend said:


> Nevermind, for some reason rom manager must have not wiped data or something..it booted into the previous state of my phone but i had to activate again?


Yeah the second file just boots into what you've had no idea why. To save a logcat do this:


Code:


<br />
adb logcat -d > logcat.txt


----------



## BrentBlend

Webst3r said:


> Yeah the second file just boots into what you've had no idea why. To save a logcat do this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> adb logcat -d > logcat.txt


that's really strange, since i wiped everything. don't see how it could have been restored


----------



## tcallahan

Ill slap it on the X and throw you some logcat's.... i have an X but the thunderbolt is my daily phone so Im free to F around with the thing as much as anyone wants. Let a brother no. Hell im really not concerned if I ruin the damn thing. Im getting a droid 3 next week anyhow. :O)


----------



## Webst3r

tcallahan said:


> Ill slap it on the X and throw you some logcat's.... i have an X but the thunderbolt is my daily phone so Im free to F around with the thing as much as anyone wants. Let a brother no. Hell im really not concerned if I ruin the damn thing. Im getting a droid 3 next week anyhow. :O)


Give it to me!! 

OP Updated with test #2, please use that for now on.


----------



## smyers1012

whats the best way to install this?


----------



## Webst3r

smyers1012 said:


> whats the best way to install this?


It's an update. Jus tinstall it as a zip in recovery.


----------



## tcallahan

Webst3r said:


> Give it to me!!
> 
> OP Updated with test #2, please use that for now on.


Haha, I still love it!...  if the love fades after I get the d3 and your gonna keep on trucking on this I wont hesitate to ship it to you. Well def keep in touch.

Im gona throw on test#2 and ill send the logcat's on over in a few. Gonna go make a stiff drink first..after all it is my day off tomorrow


----------



## Webst3r

Major update (Kinda) Defy port is finally working. Not booting! But it's the latest version of MIUI, and we have ADB on M. Stay tuned.


----------



## gardobus

mmm me gusta


----------



## BMc08GT

so looking forward to trying this


----------



## amadovi43

is it nessasary to mount system before flashing the rom? and at the end of the install it says "make sure you wipe data" is this both befor and after flashing?


----------



## amadovi43

i flashed test#2 twice couldn't get a logcat after reboot. stayed at M, i do get a blue led to blink once. the 1st time i wiped data once at the begging. 2ed time i wiped data 2 time, once in the begging and once after flashing rom. both had same outcome. idk if i'm doing something wrong??

alll i get in logcat is waiting for device. and logcat was working prior to flashing test 2


----------



## pizzlewizzle

Good luck guys wish I could be of some assistance...will definitely be following this thread!


----------



## Framework43

Dont want to hijack this thread , but can anyone try this build and see if it at least will give you a logcat?
http://www.mediafire.com/?m7h325vrwocq3ha
Kinda hard to develop without the device, but whatever


----------



## Webst3r

amadovi43 said:


> i flashed test#2 twice couldn't get a logcat after reboot. stayed at M, i do get a blue led to blink once. the 1st time i wiped data once at the begging. 2ed time i wiped data 2 time, once in the begging and once after flashing rom. both had same outcome. idk if i'm doing something wrong??
> 
> alll i get in logcat is waiting for device. and logcat was working prior to flashing test 2


One of my testers had the same issue. I believe he just rebooted, and he was able to get a logcat. Hopefully we don't see this often.


----------



## MoodMuzik

It might be prudent to head on over to the CM4D2 thread.. they had a lot of developers come out of the woodwork for their CM7 port.. and they certainly proved themselves by getting it merged with the CM Tree.

I'm sure their is an equal demand for DX/D2 users for MIUI and considering that ROMs can usually boot interchangeably between the devices (with a few errors but still bootable) it might be easier with more Devs giving you a helping hand.


----------



## gardobus

MIUI4DX&D2 rom


----------



## Webst3r

Test #3 is broken. Will fix when i get home

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

Webst3r said:


> Test #3 is broken. Will fix when i get home
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Is test 3 yours or frameworks? Just curious bc I can link to frameworks if it's his.


----------



## Framework43

BrentBlend said:


> Is test 3 yours or frameworks? Just curious bc I can link to frameworks if it's his.


They are different.


----------



## BrentBlend

Framework43 said:


> They are different.


framework, i'm flashing yours now, ill send you a log shortly
should we wipe /system or any special instructions


----------



## Framework43

Yes , Wiping is always good XD
Just flash it how you would normally


----------



## BrentBlend

Framework43 said:


> Yes , Wiping is always good XD
> Just flash it how you would normally


lol ok, creating a txt now, seems to be stalled on netd 1 starting
it's like 2000 characters too long to send you :/
ill put it in my dropbox


----------



## Framework43

Can you paste bin it?
and can you go to #cvpcs on freenode please


----------



## BrentBlend

yessir, will do


----------



## Webst3r

We have bootmenu!!!! This is going to a MILLION times easier.


----------



## BrentBlend

Can't wait for next test cycle! xD


----------



## Trenton

!
awesome thanks for working on this


----------



## Fox_Dye

When you get a booting version I will be happy to test and fill up your inbox with a ton of logcats. I have missed this rom so much and will help in anyway to get it to the DX.

Sent from a galaxy far far away.......


----------



## Wmedina1991

is there currenly a way to switch from CWM to Boot Menu?


----------



## Webst3r

Wmedina1991 said:


> is there currenly a way to switch from CWM to Boot Menu?


BootMenu does not replace CMW Recovery.


----------



## dxgeek35

whats the difference with bootmenu and CWM?


----------



## TreyM

Wow! AWESOME! you left the boot menu thing in the MIUI rom? Thats cool! I was trying to remove the Defy 2nd init stuff and use cvpcs's method. This is an interesting direction!


----------



## Webst3r

dxgeek35 said:


> whats the difference with bootmenu and CWM?


BootMenu can launch 2nd-init.



TreyM said:


> Wow! AWESOME! you left the boot menu thing in the MIUI rom? Thats cool! I was trying to remove the Defy 2nd init stuff and use cvpcs's method. This is an interesting direction!


After reading about it some more, I've decided that BootMenu is not needed. It may be useful if you cannot access Clockwork Mod, but other than that it does not really help.

But we do know that we are very close. We have a few more kinks to work out.


----------



## redsox 98

Do you still need people to try the dl's on post 1 and give logcats? Sorry through the week sometimes is hard for me to test, but since it's the weekend lets flash baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## Webst3r

redsox 98 said:


> Do you still need people to try the dl's on post 1 and give logcats? Sorry through the week sometimes is hard for me to test, but since it's the weekend lets flash baby!!!!!!!!


Right now we're at a stand still. We'll have it figure out by tomorrow night though. Have to edit some things in 2nd-init.


----------



## redsox 98

Webst3r said:


> Right now we're at a stand still. We'll have it figure out by tomorrow night though. Have to edit some things in 2nd-init.


Sounds good! I will check back tomorrow. Been awhile since I had to sbf. Looking forward to polishing off the skills again. Lol.


----------



## Webst3r

Ok, I need testers. Please join the RootzWiki IRC channel for more details. Or PM me.


----------



## SimsDelt

Webst3r... what is the info (server/chan) for the IRC channel?


----------



## SimsDelt

Also... is it booting past "M" yet?


----------



## BrentBlend

it's still not booting :/
freenode/cvpcs


----------



## loooney2ns

I am watching this intently. The only thing I miss from my D1 is Miui. I wish I could code, but I can flash with the best of them. Unfortunately, my phone is my daily driver, so I have to be functional. I can test at night if you need me to.


----------



## Asian Flavor

I am set for round 2 tonight Webst3r if you have anymore to test.


----------



## Webst3r

I have someone testing the latest. So no need to get another so we don't get eh same info. When he becomes unavailable/tired, I'll hit one of you guys up.


----------



## Asian Flavor

Just pm whenever....I'm ready

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dxgeek35

any update? did it boot yet?


----------



## TreyM

Just FYI, use Logcat.MIUI.US to post logcats. It helps to identify errors quickly.

I personally wish it was logcat.miuiandroid.com but we no longer have that. 

http://logcat.miui.us/287001

^ Latest logcat from OP


----------



## Webst3r

OP updated with important info. Please look at BOTH builds logcats/dmesg. I cannot decide which to go from.


----------



## Asian Flavor

I looked at the logcat for #10... I'm no developer by any means but am looking at this from a scripting side of troubleshooting. I see that this rom started to bootloop after many signatures failed on some APK files and a display issue. Since these are coming from the Defy, doesn't that phone have a smaller screen then the DX? And for the signatures and permissions issue, if it's for the Defy, would there be something different in the framework-res.apk that is in the CM7DX? Again, if it sounds like I'm shooting in the dark, sorry. I wish I understood Android dev work more.


----------



## TreyM

The defy and droid x have identical screen resoloution. And Identical GPUs.


----------



## sheldoneous

Any updates?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Webst3r

I just found out today that another team has been working on this and has it booting. I'm very, very sad. All that work.

I have no idea if this is true as I hear it from someone in MIUI IRC. So I really have no idea. But I have a feeling it's true. 

Thanks for the support, and testing. Maybe I'll have the chance to port Cyanogen to a device one day.


----------



## dhaliwal925

Webst3r said:


> I just found out today that another team has been working on this and has it booting. I'm very, very sad. All that work.
> 
> I have no idea if this is true as I hear it from someone in MIUI IRC. So I really have no idea. But I have a feeling it's true.
> 
> Thanks for the support, and testing. Maybe I'll have the chance to port Cyanogen to a device one day.


Hey man don't beat yourself up...if it wasn't for you people like me wouldn't have been excited every morning when they woke up hoping for a breakthrough!

Keep at it..we have many other roms to be ported over :-D this is just the beginning...I have a feeling with a phone like the DX and the 2init thanks to @CVPCS we have a successor to the droid !!


----------



## sourkiwi12

Thanks for all your hard work. Do you know which team is working on the port and if there's a site/twitter that we can follow for updates?


----------



## Flipfreak

dhaliwal925 said:


> Hey man don't beat yourself up...if it wasn't for you people like me wouldn't have been excited every morning when they woke up hoping for a breakthrough!
> 
> Keep at it..we have many other roms to be ported over :-D this is just the beginning...I have a feeling with a phone like the DX and the 2init thanks to @CVPCS we have a successor to the droid !!


I couldnt agree more. You did some great work Webst3r and im pretty sure i checked this thread 5 times a day or more to see if you had done it. Head up! We all thank you for your hard work! If the news is true, ask to be on the dev team, im sure they would appreciate all the help they could get.


----------



## gardobus

Agreed, don't feel bad about it. Plus, now you can finish that sexy velvetbread theme :drool:


----------



## Flipfreak

If anyone finds the forum/thread/any info, let everyone know and post a link. I would certainly appreciate it!


----------



## SaurusX

Flipfreak said:


> If anyone finds the forum/thread/any info, let everyone know and post a link. I would certainly appreciate it!


+1. Let's not abandon this without real confirmation.


----------



## sheldoneous

Word...

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81

Anyone know if this news is true of miui booting on X? If so are they on anywhere but irc?


----------



## Jdmspec55

I am wondering the same thing. I have been googling all today for it. You figure it would be out there somewhere on Internet.


----------



## Lurch81

"Jdmspec55 said:


> I am wondering the same thing. I have been googling all today for it. You figure it would be out there somewhere on Internet.


I can't find nothing but people requesting it not an actually project


----------



## bobAbooey

Lurch81 said:


> I can't find nothing but people requesting it not an actually project


That's all I have found too. I wonder if it's a big circle of references?


----------



## Lurch81

"bobAbooey said:


> That's all I have found too. I wonder if it's a big circle of references?


Hmmm maybe Webster can fill us in :/


----------



## Webst3r

Lurch81 said:


> Hmmm maybe Webster can fill us in :/


Hehhe, sorry. I've been told it will be released very soon. But I don't want to give away dates. When he's done he's done.

Soon.


----------



## SaurusX

So far it sounds like dropping development would be jumping the gun.

Random guy on IRC: my bother's uncle's nephew's cousin's classmate's dog' friend has MIUI booting on the DX.
Webster: I quit!

I keed I keed. I just don't want this to fall by the wayside, ya know?

Edit: Ninja'd by Webster himself. Here's hoping!


----------



## Lurch81

"Webst3r said:


> Hehhe, sorry. I've been told it will be released very soon. But I don't want to give away dates. When he's done he's done.
> 
> Soon.


Sweet sounds like its not that far out

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sheldoneous

Webst3r said:


> Hehhe, sorry. I've been told it will be released very soon. But I don't want to give away dates. When he's done he's done.
> 
> Soon.


Can we at least know the dev or team who is doing the work?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth

Webst3r said:


> I just found out today that another team has been working on this and has it booting. I'm very, very sad. All that work.
> 
> I have no idea if this is true as I hear it from someone in MIUI IRC. So I really have no idea. But I have a feeling it's true.
> 
> Thanks for the support, and testing. Maybe I'll have the chance to port Cyanogen to a device one day.


Dam, yeah ive been checking this every day your work definitely didn't go unnoticed. Thanks for the hard work! Hope you don't give up and it ends up they were talking about a different.phone or something >.<

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox_Dye

Just thought I would drop in and say thanks to the guys that are hard at work on this. Expect donations once released.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Smcdo123

There any progress on the build? I'm willing to serve my DX up not worrying a out bricking and I am no novice with android and hacking. If you need some help hit me up [email protected] for the work bro.


----------



## Framework43

http://twitter.com/#!/Framework43/status/92168948124094465


----------



## gardobus

annnnnnd followed


----------



## czeph

!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## snwboard333

That poor mans twitter, Its about to get blown up lol.


----------



## Kirch21

following him like its my job now lol


----------



## Lurch81

Hell yeah its booted so wont be much longer!!! My favorite rom for og Droid is back on my x this is making me excited lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dhaliwal925

"Kirch21 said:


> following him like its my job now lol


Lmao!!


----------



## Flipfreak

Anyone know what kernel it is going to be on? My guess is froyo...


----------



## androd94

Yes, froyo kernel, because gingerbread kernel panics during the hijack process, but MIUI is gingerbread.


----------



## razorloves

Flipfreak said:


> Anyone know what kernel it is going to be on? My guess is froyo...


froyo. http://img121.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=20110716054029.jpg


----------



## echonaut

androd94 said:


> Yes, froyo kernel, because gingerbread kernel panics during the hijack process, but MIUI is gingerbread.


Not that it really matters, afaik CM7 on the Droid1 runs on the Froyo kernel as well.


----------



## androd94

"echonaut said:


> Not that it really matters, afaik CM7 on the Droid1 runs on the Froyo kernel as well.


Because there isn't a stock gingerbread kernel for the OG Droid like there is for the DX.


----------



## Fox_Dye

Funny I asked the dev this on twitter and never got a response. But I come to the forums and here is my answer. I figured it would be froyo because of the 2nd init used in it and the success that cm4dx has had with it. Guess it's back to froyo for me.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Webst3r

Framework43 said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/Framework43/status/92168948124094465


Go make your own thread.


----------

